# Where do you carry your mobile 'phone when riding?



## Rose Folly (25 September 2010)

Where is the best place to carry your mobile phone? I used to carry it in my back pocket until a doctor pointed out I could seriously damage myself - and it - if I was thrown and landed on my hip or bum. A friend used to carry hers on the front of her leg, till it got knocked off in a gateway having worked its way around. There's no point carrying it on the saddle becauase if you come off the horse has the phone! In winter my jacket has a breast inside pocket, and in summer I inelegantly shove it down my bra. Where do you carry yours?


----------



## Laur (25 September 2010)

I always put it in the pocket in my jods.  I dont even notice it there.  I have got a pair of Musto jods which dont have a pocket and I stuffed it down my boot but it managed to work its way up and fell out whilst I was riding!


----------



## HumidClimate (25 September 2010)

In my jods, when I put it in the pocket I think "oooh that's going to annoy me, but it never does".

If the weather is cooler and i'm wearing a fleece it has pockets and it goes in there.

I did try a mobile phone carrier with a clip to clip onto my jods but it banged around too much and that REALLY ANNOYED ME !!! LOL


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 September 2010)

In my jods pocket. I have got a mobile phone holder but its too big to go round my arm, and its useless in winter and on my leg it bobs around and really annoys me!


----------



## xloopylozzax (25 September 2010)

either my underwear , tucked in waistband of jods or pockets if i have a coat on


----------



## NeilM (25 September 2010)

I have a little velcro flap case which I wear on my belt. My OH stuffs hers in her bra


----------



## Bettyboo222 (25 September 2010)

In my socks


----------



## Rose Folly (25 September 2010)

Many thanks. Am just off riding so into the jodhs pocket or underwear it'll go. My mother used to tell me to have clean underwear in case I was knocked down by a bus. Now I'll have to make sure I've got a clean mobile phone as well!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (25 September 2010)

If I'm having a lesson then it gets left in the car  but if I'm out hacking or whatever then it goes in my jods pocket


----------



## madeleine1 (25 September 2010)

jods pocket or bra 

or jacket pocket


----------



## Shutterbug (25 September 2010)

I normally put mine in my joddy front pocket - mine all have zip pockets.  I also have a little velcro armband thingy that carries my phone but I never use it.


----------



## helencharlie (25 September 2010)

Mobile phone holder attached to my arm, or in a zipped coat pocket or in pocket of jods. Only problem with mobile phone holder is that it is not waterproof.


----------



## Berkeley (25 September 2010)

Middle of my sports bra. Its perfect.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 September 2010)

I use a small bumbag in summer as have iphone with protective hard cover so not small enough to put in pocket comfortably also carries treats and tissues. In the winter - pockets of coat. Inner ones if available.


----------



## Shysmum (25 September 2010)

i tried one of those strap on arm holders and it was hopeless - slipped down my arm all the time, so it got chucked. Now use either a jacket pocket, my jods pocket, or my hi-vis tabard pocket.


----------



## coss (25 September 2010)

Jods pocket but in a zipped pouch clipped to belt loop. Or jacket pocket or on occasion, bumbag


----------



## TallyHo123 (25 September 2010)

In a jacket pocket or in the top of my bra. If i have a lesson I leave it in the car.


----------



## nemo_ (25 September 2010)

I keep mine in the top of my boot when I ride but otherwise have it in my zipped jod pocket. I don't ride with it in my pocket as I've heard stories of broken hips when people fall with a phone in their pocket!


----------



## MrsMozart (25 September 2010)

I have mine in myjacket pocket or my jods pocket, but have heard (or might have been dreaming it lol) that if one falls wrong (as if there is a right way - and if there is, I obviously haven't found it lol), then if in the jods pocket, it could dig into the body causing internal damage.

Hard to know where to put it really.


----------



## nelle48 (25 September 2010)

Pocket of my jodhpurs or in the phone pocket of my hi viz jacket for hacking in the winter or in the phone pocket of my hi-viz tabard for hacking in the summer  Or if i don't have a pocket and am riding in the school i give it to someone watching or leave it in the tackroom or put it in my grooming box


----------



## noblesteed (25 September 2010)

i got an phone which won't go in my pocket, so I got a bumbag !!!!! It's ok tho, it's an Eastpak one. It holds sweets and a hoofpick too. I put it round my tummy so if I fall off I always land on my hip or arse and so I won't land on my iphone! I have used it all summer, it's been great.


----------



## Jenna500 (25 September 2010)

I have a bumbag - it's my 'handbag' (because I don't carry one) so it holds money (great for nipping into the shop and getting a drink while we're hacking), my phone, my keys and a small penknife.


----------



## MungoMadness (25 September 2010)

I stick it down the outside of my chaps  Seems to work well, it lies flat against my leg so can't see it doing much damage if I fell!


----------



## immoralorchid (25 September 2010)

tee hee i carry mine in my bra


----------



## au_soleil (25 September 2010)

Jodphur pocket


----------



## Boxers (25 September 2010)

Either jodhs pocket or side of my bra, or if it's colder then just in my coat pocket.

I'm surprised how many of us put it in their bra!  Makes me jump a mile when it rings/vibrates though!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (25 September 2010)

I've got a little mobile pocket on the inside of my gilet.  I turn the vibrate off just in case I get a shock at the wrong time!  It helps to keep it clean and dry in the case of rain or possibly a tumble as the gilet's waterproof.


----------



## treacle_beastie (25 September 2010)

In my mobile phone arm band - never had a problem with mine - I must have fat arms. Doesnt bob around or fall down. I stick my t-shirt over the top if its raining and I havent got a jacket on otherwise goes in my jacket pocket.


----------



## Shysmum (25 September 2010)

must depend on the make of the holder I think. I found mine sooooo hard to put on tight enough as well, and my phone could barely fit in it !


----------



## JessandCharlie (25 September 2010)

Bra! Read a few stories about people having serious injuries from falling off on theirs (someone in H&H mag not long ago reptured her spleen I think) and broken pelvises etc. Can't seem to fit my brick-phone in one of those phone holders so bra it is


----------



## Shutterbug (25 September 2010)

I answered in my joddy pocket - its zipped.  Helps if you actually zip it up though...today Arion and I were out hacking and a cyclist came up behind us with no warning - I was sauntering along on the buckle and Arion spooked and leapt forward with me almost falling off - my phone must have fallen out of my pocket during the  almost falling off and I realised it was not in my pocket when I got back to the yard.  Luckily I retraced my steps and found it - could have been anywhere though as I had spent a good few hours whizzing round the forrest.  So yeah, if you have a zip, use it


----------



## Rose Folly (25 September 2010)

There's so many of us with our phones wedged down our bras that perhaps the bra manufacturers ought to take note?

And I'm glad some of you carry other things as well. I'm the butt of many jokes round here as I tend to stuff anything I might want in my bra - mobile, penknife, box of matches, car keys, Extra Strong mints, dog titbits etc. I lent my very smart evening bra to a local farmer (we're a bit rural down here) to wear in the village panto, and he was most disappointed when it was delivered to him with no 'extras'.

I've met one woman who said she carried her mobile inside her riding hat. Sounded totally surreal, and she admitted that when it rang her friends called her The Alarm Clock.

thanks for all the replies


----------



## spotty_pony (25 September 2010)

In my jods in the summer and in my coat in the winter.


----------



## Kokopelli (25 September 2010)

My bra, I find its very uncomfortable in my joddy zip pockets because its quite fat in the case (Blackberry) so either bra or coat pocket


----------



## wilsha (25 September 2010)

in my jhod pocket but if im wearing jhos that dont have pockets i have a clip on tingy that i clip to m jhods or when its cold i put it in a coat pocket


----------



## Chestnut mare (25 September 2010)

Used to have it in my jod pocket or had a fixaphone attached to my leg! Now have an Iphone and it doesn't fit :-( have ordered a hi viz vest with a pocket so will go on there


----------



## katief (25 September 2010)

Generally in the pocket in my jods....learnt my lesson trying to shove a blackberry down my chaps (was ok until i actually took it out and tried to put it back in again whilst on board..hello ripped chap stitching!). It gets better in the winter when I have a coat thought as have zipped pockets!


----------



## flowerlady (25 September 2010)

treacle_beastie said:



			In my mobile phone arm band - never had a problem with mine - I must have fat arms. Doesnt bob around or fall down. I stick my t-shirt over the top if its raining and I havent got a jacket on otherwise goes in my jacket pocket.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same as you never had a problem mines made of that neoprene so stretchy and had along velcro strap so I use it when I'm working outdoors on my arm and sometimes when riding I strap it round my leg just under the knee at the side it has never moved and I've had it for about 10 years.



JessandCharlie said:



			Bra! Read a few stories about people having serious injuries from falling off on theirs (someone in H&H mag not long ago reptured her spleen I think) and broken pelvises etc. *Can't seem to fit my brick-phone in one of those phone holders so bra it is* 

Click to expand...

You can't fit it in a holder but you can in your bra?? Either you wear a bra that is too big for you to fit a brick-phone in or your using it to fill the space (smiley here)



Rose Folly said:



			There's so many of us with our phones wedged down our bras that perhaps the bra manufacturers ought to take note?

And I'm glad some of you carry other things as well. I'm the butt of many jokes round here as I tend to stuff anything I might want in my bra - mobile, penknife, box of matches, car keys, Extra Strong mints, dog titbits etc. I lent my very smart evening bra to a local farmer (we're a bit rural down here) to wear in the village panto, and he was most disappointed when it was delivered to him with no 'extras'.

I've met one woman who said she carried her mobile inside her riding hat. Sounded totally surreal, and she admitted that when it rang *her friends called her The Alarm Clock*.thanks for all the replies
		
Click to expand...

PMSL  (smiley here)


----------



## Luci07 (25 September 2010)

Guys - do NOT under any circumstance put your phone in your bra. I have been warned (very strongly) about the implications of causing damage to your breasts if you fall. I used to do it quite happily until then...


----------



## Ella19 (25 September 2010)

Tabbard velcro pocket/jod pocket/jacket pocket (outside when dry weather, inside pocket in wet weather!)


----------



## lhennesseyxo (26 September 2010)

either in my coat pocket, johds pocket or in my chap!
i had a bad experience when my phone got water down the screen because it was raining!


----------

